# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Настройка Linux на портативных NAS-серверах

## georgural

Граждане! Есть гаджет QNAP NAS Server TS-109, он управляется линью. Есть дичайшее желание воткнуть в этот линь поддержку TrueCrypt, чтобы можно было шифрованные устройства вставлять и с ними работать. Кто нибудь знает, это вообще возможно? Может был у кого опыт реализации? Подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## oldsab

TrueCrypt по моему для виндов, на линухах работать не должен, В понедилок поробую на работе

----------


## georgural

> TrueCrypt по моему для виндов, на линухах работать не должен, В понедилок поробую на работе


TrueCrypt изначально был создан для систем Линукс. Через какое-то время было создано приложение для Виндов. В некоторых дистрибутивах Линукс он вшит в ядро, таких как Дебиан. Вот и интересно, может быть он есть и на НАС-серверах, может кто сталкивался?

----------

